# Grill Removal



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

What is the correct procedure for removing and re installing the front bumper grills on a 69 GTO? Thanks. :cheers


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

in between the bumper and the radiator support,i believe,is where the fasteners are.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You should be able to remove them without taking the front bumper off. I've done it b/4 on my '68. Remove the filler panel and radiator support. There's 2 insert mounting screws on the top of the bumper that need to be removed per insert. Remove the screws, the bottom is held in by molded studs on the inserts. Tilt the radiator towards the engine and lift out the inserts. The only variable is you may have to remove the fan to tilt the radiator far enough. It's been awhile since I did it, so I don't remember if I removed the fan. If all else fails, remove the valance and bumper. Shouldn't have to do that tho.


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.:cheers


----------

